# Wifi Fix?



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I pulled this post from the XDA forum and I'm posting it here. Hopefully this helps the CM team deal with the ongoing wifi issues:

The wifi fix http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12342 as incorporated into the philicibine Kang ROM has completely transformed the wifi stability on my tablet.

Before I could get stable operation at home after having adjusted router settings to channel 1, but other access points and my office network in particular were very problematic and almost unusable (5 minutes connection before dropping out).

With the ROM with this fix, my wifi even at work is totally stable, reconnects automatically after a reboot and I would say is as good as WebOS.

I hope this can be put in this build soon.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Oct 22, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I pulled this post from the XDA forum and I'm posting it here. Hopefully this helps the CM team deal with the ongoing wifi issues:
> 
> The wifi fix http://review.cyanog...m/#change,12342 as incorporated into the philicibine Kang ROM has completely transformed the wifi stability on my tablet.
> 
> ...


can't seem to find download link for an update flash on that site. Is this built into a rom and not separate? thanks


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

derausgewanderte said:


> can't seem to find download link for an update flash on that site. Is this built into a rom and not separate? thanks


you're looking at device tree change submission.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Link to xda?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you I will test this out.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

derausgewanderte said:


> can't seem to find download link for an update flash on that site. Is this built into a rom and not separate? thanks


I think I found a link elsewhere but how do I install it?

https://github.com/yjwong/android_hardware_atheros


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

You've got to build it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

gamer765 said:


> You've got to build it.


 lol is that all


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I pulled this post from the XDA forum and I'm posting it here. Hopefully this helps the CM team deal with the ongoing wifi issues:
> 
> The wifi fix http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12342 as incorporated into the philicibine Kang ROM has completely transformed the wifi stability on my tablet.
> 
> ...


This shows a dependency with another patch, did you include that as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This shows a dependency with another patch, did you include that as well?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What are you talking about? Dependency on another patch? How about a fix for wifi issues? The point was I was giving the dev's a heads up and if they choose to try it and it works, we are better off. If it doesn't, then they don't include it. How long we been living with unresolved wifi issues? Just sayin'.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

nevertells said:


> The point was I was giving the dev's a heads up and if they choose to try it


I don't get why you need to give the devs a "heads up" about submissions *right in their own CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin tree*.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

HY-rowi said:


> I don't get why you need to give the devs a "heads up" about submissions *right in their own CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin tree*.


I've seen their device tree before and it didn't look anything like this one, or for that matter the names of the owners of the issues. So where's the harm in bringing it up just to make sure it gets attention? And what's the need for your rude comment?


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, but there is absolutely no need to bring this to the dev's attention since it's been posted on gerrit ages ago. dalingrin commented that it needs to be stress tested. Also HY-rowi wasn't being rude, you are the one being rude by getting über defensive when clearly you are in the wrong.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry if I sounded rude, but my point is valid.


----------



## EraserXIV (Jan 12, 2012)

From what I've heard, 12341 and 12342 will eventually become the new updated wifi driver once it's committed. The devs know it exist and actually have a very very very pre-alpha flashable zip with the fix. It's not necessarily worth flashing since it introduces a slew of other problems that need to be ironed out before it's final. Wifi performance when it does work though is much better, it's promising.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

HY-rowi said:


> Sorry if I sounded rude, but my point is valid.


I think that you and gamer765 have forgotten the theme established by Dalingrin about this totally open source effort to get ICS on the TouchPad, so just to remind you here it is verbatim from the OP of the thread he started:

*"YOU SHOULD CONTRIBUTE INSTEAD OF KANGING EDITION"*

Since I am not a developer, what I posted was an attempt on my part to participate in the advancement of Dal's efforts by pointing out that someone with the ability to try out the code in a rom has reported that it appeared to greatly improve wifi performance over what we have now. Besides, I was pointing out the guy who tried the code's post not the entry in the cm_tenderloin tree. Why you two decided to belittle my effort to help in my own way is beyond understanding. Thus the defensiveness.









@EraserXIV, Thanks for the update and letting us know that the dev's are working with that code.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Link to xda?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Found the original post on XDA, page 82, post 811, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1472892&page=82


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> [...]Since I am not a developer[...]


Thank you, now stop trying to be a dev. Look before you post. I don't know if you have common sense, but dal and the team are well aware of all these "fixes". All you are doing is causing people to try to install something without a clue of the consequences if something goes wrong. If this was *YOUR* code, then it's fine, but either way, it would most likely get ignored if you don't submit it to gerrit. What you consider an effort is not an effort. I can go on github and post about whatever fork too. An effort would be like Dees_Troy and his touchscreen driver updates, where he knows what he's doing and has tested it. You claim to attempt to participate in the advancement, but really, it's not your work.
To prove that dal and the team know about this: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12342
If its on http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#q,status:open,n,z, no need to try to let the team know.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> Thank you, now stop trying to be a dev. Look before you post. I don't know if you have common sense, but dal and the team are well aware of all these "fixes". All you are doing is causing people to try to install something without a clue of the consequences if something goes wrong. If this was *YOUR* code, then it's fine, but either way, it would most likely get ignored if you don't submit it to gerrit. What you consider an effort is not an effort. I can go on github and post about whatever fork too. An effort would be like Dees_Troy and his touchscreen driver updates, where he knows what he's doing and has tested it. You claim to attempt to participate in the advancement, but really, it's not your work.
> To prove that dal and the team know about this: http://review.cyanog...m/#change,12342
> If its on http://review.cyanog...statuspen,n,z, no need to try to let the team know.


Never claimed to be a developer, never claimed it was my work, so what's your problem? AND, it's open source and that makes it anyone's code who wants to try it out. That's per Dalingrin! AND someone did and reported it helped. That's all I reported. I suggest you becareful what you post, I don't care for your disparaging remark.

From your first link it appears that one of the dev's says:

Harsh Bhanvadia Feb 10

Patch Set 1: Looks good to me, but someone else must approve
Tested for 3 days. Is better than original wifi. In CM9 original it always connected to wifi, but due to some inactivity it shows connected but data transfer stopped. This fixes those issues completely, havent noticed any other problems, seem good.


----------



## rob_z11 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if this fix will stop me from toggling wifi on/off when it wakes up from sleep? I am one of those few lucky ones who has never any issues with wifi on cm7 or cm9. My only complaint is that it doesn't scan once it wakes up from sleep.

It won't connect my wifi after my tablet sleeps overnight. I have to toggle wifi off, and on to connect to my AP's.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rob_z11 said:


> I wonder if this fix will stop me from toggling wifi on/off when it wakes up from sleep? I am one of those few lucky ones who has never any issues with wifi on cm7 or cm9. My only complaint is that it doesn't scan once it wakes up from sleep.
> 
> It won't connect my wifi after my tablet sleeps overnight. I have to toggle wifi off, and on to connect to my AP's.


Good question, answer will come with time. Be patient. These issues are generally discussed in time periods of months.

Have you tried FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue?


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> Thank you, now stop trying to be a dev. Look before you post. I don't know if you have common sense, but dal and the team are well aware of all these "fixes". All you are doing is causing people to try to install something without a clue of the consequences if something goes wrong. If this was *YOUR* code, then it's fine, but either way, it would most likely get ignored if you don't submit it to gerrit. What you consider an effort is not an effort. I can go on github and post about whatever fork too. An effort would be like Dees_Troy and his touchscreen driver updates, where he knows what he's doing and has tested it. You claim to attempt to participate in the advancement, but really, it's not your work.
> To prove that dal and the team know about this: http://review.cyanog...m/#change,12342
> If its on http://review.cyanog...statuspen,n,z, no need to try to let the team know.


No need to treat people like this, he was only trying to be helpful.

So I say, "Let people post what they want if they think it might help", not everyone reads the submitted changes AND I am sure that he has common sense.

Oh, and need for you to reply to this, I am just making a comment about your silly condescending reply to him in the hopes you can be more constructive with your replies in the future.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> Thank you, now stop trying to be a dev. Look before you post. I don't know if you have common sense, but dal and the team are well aware of all these "fixes". All you are doing is causing people to try to install something without a clue of the consequences if something goes wrong. If this was *YOUR* code, then it's fine, but either way, it would most likely get ignored if you don't submit it to gerrit. What you consider an effort is not an effort. I can go on github and post about whatever fork too. An effort would be like Dees_Troy and his touchscreen driver updates, where he knows what he's doing and has tested it. You claim to attempt to participate in the advancement, but really, it's not your work.
> To prove that dal and the team know about this: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12342
> If its on http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#q,status:open,n,z, no need to try to let the team know.


Please just report this troll, not what the community is about. How easy would it have been to say ... dal already knows see here "link"

Please go back to xda we don't want you here at rootz thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobtidey (Jan 19, 2012)

Just for clarification. I am well aware that this 'fix' is in an early state and may need further work. The comment on the fix itself even refers to itself as a workaround.

Having said that a KANG builder philicibine on xda had incorporated into his build (CheeryKANG under Touchpad development). As one of those plagued by unstable wifi operation, particularly at work where I have no control over tweaking router settings, I decided to give it a try. Note that I knew my issues were CM driver related as WebOS was totally stable under similar circumstances.

It radically improved things for me and judging by the Kang thread others are also reporting favourably. By reporting this on xda and now on here all I am trying to do is provide early extra field reports that the fix is indeed very promising.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

To piggyback on bobtidey's post, I just finished reading philicibine's thread and it's very interesting. The more options to try out, the better for all. Just to clarify, philicibine has incorporated the wifi patch he downloaded from: http://review.cyanog...m/#change,12342 into a rom he compiled. Here is his link if you want to check it out: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1488561


----------



## mpatrickjr (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry about all the boors who don't appreciate what you were trying to do. Am downloading the
phillibicine zip now - hope it helps. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

cme4oil said:


> [...]I am just making a comment about your silly condescending reply to him in the hopes you can be more constructive with your replies in the future.


Oh don't worry, I won't be contributing anything as I hate programming in Java, but should you need some OS X (reverse engineering) work done, i'm all over it.


----------

